

Female Funders - T-A
http://www.femalefunders.com/

======
SeoxyS
> Myth #4: Most angel investors are millionaires.

Calling this a myth is absolutely false and misleading. In the US (and in most
other countries), there are laws requiring all investments in non-registered
securities to be made by accredited investors. An accredited investor is
someone with a net worth of at least 1M, or an income of over 200k for two
consecutive years. Most people who invest qualify through net worth.

~~~
arihant
> _Most people who invest qualify through net worth._

While this seems true, this program is geared towards encouraging the other
group (those who can qualify on high income) to invest.

~~~
xiaoma
If you hover on the card for myth #4, if flips over and says "they typically
earn $60k to $100k a year". Does this level of income qualify someone as an
investor in the US?

------
hkmurakami
They should add Myth #5: "Angel Investments have high returns" to their list
of myths.

Most Angel Investors break even or lose money. Some research does show that
with a very large number of high quality angel investment opportunities, one
could possibly create some alpha, but constructing such a 50+ company
portfolio is difficult for almost everyone.

There's a reason why Angel Investments are traditionally in the domain of
semi-retired bored people with too much money.

~~~
andreasklinger
This is one of the first things they mention

[http://cl.ly/image/1r1R0R0L3P3m/Image%202015-09-03%20at%2022...](http://cl.ly/image/1r1R0R0L3P3m/Image%202015-09-03%20at%2022%3A00%3A07.png)

------
arihant
> _For many, an angel investment costs less than your last vacation or
> professional development course._

That sounds like a terrible way to look at investments.

~~~
greglindahl
It is not. Limiting your angel investments to "fun money" amounts is the
easiest way to make sure you can't possibly lose material amounts of money.

~~~
arihant
That's not my point really. My point is that the number of investments one
would need seriously get returns is not equal to number of vacations one takes
in a year.

It's like saying it costs as much as a movie ticket to buy a lottery ticket.
Yes, it does. But that's a terrible use of $10. You will not likely win (or
even win consolations to cover ticket price) with one ticket.

~~~
tlb
Angel investments typically take 10 years to pay off, and the number of
vacations one might take in 10 years is enough to get a big win.

------
wpietri
Ugh. On the one hand, I'm inclined to be supportive of pretty much anything
that makes startup funding more diverse. Tech's current systemic biases
guarantee missed opportunities.

On the other, I think there's an awful lot of unsophisticated money flooding
in right now, and I think it's a very dangerous time. There's no way I'd
encourage people without significant expertise to jump into tech investment
today.

------
dominotw
I had no idea that regular people can be angels.

